# Wanna win a free creepycollection.com prop and more



## creepycollection.com (Feb 5, 2009)

this week we have up some new props some of the best we have made, we have dead bolt head, meat mobile -very cool and head trauma 
all on ebay 

shop.ebay.com/merchant/propshopstore

also after making some 500 props in the last 4 years i am spent on names so i am running a contest. 
name this prop. we need names by friday feb 13th by 11pm 
you can view a piture on myspace please search creepycllection.com


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I think I have one of your creations in my collection of avatars.










If this is yours, and you want it removed, let me know, and I will delete it. BTW some very impressive props.


----------

